# $1 P60 host



## orbital (Jul 16, 2012)

+

I had to go to the Dollar Store to see if they had a shipping container I needed,
when on one of the isle ends,, I saw some flashlights.

Knowing very well the size of a P60 host, I quick took off the head and gave a grin.
``It's made of some kind of rubberized plastic // it has a side switch.
So I bought the light {$1.05 total cost} oo:

The light takes 2 AA batteries

Using a low voltage Dereelight xm-l drop-in & with a bit of moving it around, the light fired up.
_There is a colored plastic head ring which I didn't use, because it didn't make proper contact ect.._*

Sure it's not perfect, but for whatever its worth, 
its a good laugh for a buck!

*I'll find a o-ring that'll fit in that gap


----------



## betweenrides (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd buy that for a dollar. :twothumbs Good Find!

Are we going to see a full review with lumens, runtime graphs and what not?


----------



## orbital (Jul 16, 2012)

^

The drop-in's a 4A tint Low Voltage 3-Mode Dereelight XM-L drop-in.
Funny enough, I took the drop-in out of my very best host,...go figure

Maybe I'll see how long a couple AAs' run for on Low.

_*
still kinda laughing on it for a dollar*_ :santa:


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 16, 2012)

orbital said:


> ^
> 
> The drop-in's a 4A tint Low Voltage 3-Mode Dereelight XM-L drop-in.
> Funny enough, I took the drop-in out of my very best host,...go figure
> ...



That's a 2xAA barrel?

What emitter came in it?

.
.


----------



## orbital (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike_TX said:


> That's a 2xAA barrel?
> 
> What came in it?
> 
> ...



+

2 AA body, no batteries include (I actually was joking w/ the clerk to see if batteries were included:kisslol

the light engine included was a little incandescent piece-o-garbage.


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 16, 2012)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> 2 AA body, no batteries include (I actually was joking w/ the clerk to see if batteries were included:kisslol
> 
> the light engine included was a little incandescent piece-o-garbage.



Ah, thanks. In the picture it looked more like a single-AA body!

.
.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 16, 2012)

IPX-8?
Drop tested?


----------



## tobrien (Jul 16, 2012)

look for the cr14505 BatteryJunction has. theyre li-ion primaries and i think you'll like them.

good find!


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 16, 2012)

$1? cant go wrong! go back and get 3 more! lol


----------



## orbital (Jul 16, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> IPX-8?
> Drop tested?



+

Now your just getting picky, next you want reliability..:laughing:

With a couple o-rings and a bit of MacGyver'ing, there is some fun factor to be had for a beater light.
The rubbery plastic seems tough.

Started a 2 x AA runtime test, just for the hale of it.


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 16, 2012)

What kind of side switch does this thing use, clicky or slider?


----------



## orbital (Jul 16, 2012)

^

reverse clicky


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 16, 2012)

Then it looks like some beefy o-rings, NyoGel, McClicky, Loktite, and a low-powered drop-in (M31LL or Dereelight 0.8~4.2V) will turn it into something to behold.


----------



## orbital (Jul 17, 2012)

enomosiki said:


> Then it looks like some beefy o-rings, NyoGel, McClicky, Loktite, and a low-powered drop-in (M31LL or Dereelight 0.8~4.2V) will turn it into something to behold.



+

I'm willing to spend no more than,, well put it this way, if I don't already have it..
it ain't gettin' it.

It's no more than an AA beater to throw around the garage ect...
*even more so, the simple entertainment factor of making a new light setup
for an entire dollar.*


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not every day you come across a P60 host with;

- plastic body
- side switch
- 2xAA configuration

Seriously, there has to be a market for that.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 17, 2012)

how are the threads? can it lego with surefire parts?

good eye, finding it for a buck.


----------



## orbital (Jul 18, 2012)

skyfire said:


> how are the threads? can it lego with surefire parts?
> 
> good eye, finding it for a buck.



+

only the head comes off & the threads are *very wide* being a rubberized plastic.

...if you have a couple 14500s' or the Lithium primaries _tobrien _^ mentioned 
grab that older drop-in { 9V 'ish} you have laying' around and fire it up.

very low voltage drop-ins are hard to find for only 2 x AA ....not impossible though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

I've got an old aluminium generic 3xAAA multi LED light that was purchased for me years ago and it fits a P60 drop in too, but seriously 3AAA's don't have great capacity so runtimes on anything other than medium~low would just chew through cells something wicked! :devil:

Good find for a $1.00 but I killed my last 2AA plastic light with nothing more than a Maglite bulb and 2 x 14500's, couldn't take the heat


----------



## orbital (Aug 1, 2012)

+

quick update,,got a _on sale_ Solarforce Low Voltage 1-mode xp-g drop-in w/ a parabolic SMO reflector,,figured can't go wrong.

Using it w/ a pair of Sanyo 2700 mAh NiMH I had for this host, 
the 2700s' allow the current to power this drop-in.

Also put a needed amber'ish filter on it.

Total spent on the complete light = $18


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 1, 2012)

Pair with some cheapo DX or MF drop-ins you can get a neat $3 set-up Maybe hot glue everything in the head to get some reliability.

Edit: They are more expensive now but still you can get a set up for $6


----------



## orbital (Aug 1, 2012)

^

true, but I really didn't feel like waiting, bought the Solarforce drop-in from SBflashlights.
the drop-in is decent & the emitter is perfectly centered.

If this $1 host/switch crapps out, I still have the Solarforce xp-g w/smo parabolic.


----------



## davidwestonh (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone called Carrot about a battery vampire challenge ?

The $2 challenge...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 6, 2012)

I like it... Very nice find...


SFMI4UT


----------

